# Ersatzteil Corsair 650D



## Torsley (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
heute ist die Lieferung mit meinen neuen PC Teilen angekommen. Unter anderem auch ein 650D bei. Nun musste ich beim auspacken und begutachten feststellen das vom vorderen Staub Sieb einer der beiden halte Pins abgebrochen ist. Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt wegen dieser Kleinigkeit nicht den ganzen Tower zurückschicken. Ist es möglich einen neuen Staub Filter zu bekommen wenn ich euch die Rechnung vorlege?

Gruß Torsley


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

RMA öffnen auf Corsair.com und um das Frontmesh bitten!


----------



## Torsley (10. Oktober 2011)

Ok vielen danke habe direkt eine Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar


----------



## Torsley (17. Oktober 2011)

Um mal feedback zu geben. Hat alles super geklappt. Ersatzteil ist vorhin angekommen. Gehäuse macht gleich noch nen tick mehr her, wenn das Frontmesh auf einer Seite nicht so emotionslos rumhängt.


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------

